# Créole martiniquais: Parlez-vous français ou créole ?



## AmaryllisBunny

Pour poser la question, "est-ce que vous parlez français ou créole," en créole, est-ce qu'on dit, "èske ou pale Fransè lò Kreyòl?"

Merci de tous renseignements.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello,
Several different creoles exist ;  Antillean Creole, Haitian Creole, French Guiana Creole or even Réunion Creole.  Suspect all are quite different from one another, since the French is being mixed with very different languages.


----------



## merquiades

Bonjour.  J'ai fait une recherche et il me semble que ta traduction est correcte pour le Créole Haïtien si tu utilises l'alphabet de 1980.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Ah merci. 

@ mercuiades

Est-ce que l'alphabet de 1980 soit le plus récent? Cette construction marche-t-elle avec le créole martiniquais?

merci d'avance


----------



## L'irlandais

This On-line *Dictionnaire créole *antillais, may be of interest to you.


----------

